# Are the Intel Ivy Bridge HD2500 graphics supported with FreeBSD?



## euler271 (May 2, 2013)

I have tried to get it working but the result is less than desirable. When Xorg starts there are tons of artifacts but after 10 seconds everything is clear. When I move the windows it is very slow to the point it is unusable. This is what I have been doing:

Add this to /etc/make.conf

```
WITH_KMS=yes
WITH_NEW_XORG=yes
```

 Install subversion and get the code from releng/9.1/
 `make buildkernel && make installkernel`
 reboot
 install x11/xorg

Am I doing something wrong? This post seemed to conclude that HD 2500 did not work right for unknown reasons: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=38404http://. I have been able to install OpenBSD-current and the graphics worked fine with KSM but I would rather run FreeBSD than OpenBSD.


----------



## SirDice (May 2, 2013)

Did you also install x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel? If you didn't you're probably using the vesa driver, which is very slow indeed.


----------



## wblock@ (May 2, 2013)

graphics/libdrm must have the KMS option enabled.


----------



## euler271 (May 2, 2013)

I have x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel installed and my /etc/X11/xorg.conf is set to use the Intel driver. I thought graphics/libdrm would automatically enable KMS because I had 
	
	



```
WITH_KMS=yes
```
 in my /etc/make.conf but I will try again. I think KMS is working because once X starts I can not access the TTYs. I will try this again and see if I get any new results.


----------

